# Trunk Seal Area Stamping - PN?



## 2ManyProjects (Apr 22, 2013)

Just bought a 65' GTO and going through the numbers to see what I got myself into. There is a stamping on the inside of passenger side trunk weather seal area. I think it read 2472387 (not sure about the 3 and 8). Is this a PN or something to do with the VIN/Body Plate, etc.?

Thanks
Sheen


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That is probably a Fisher Part number,


----------



## 2ManyProjects (Apr 22, 2013)

OK, thanks. I was hoping someone with a 65' could verify if they have the same # there, or if it is unique to the car. Doesn't appear to be related to the VIN so I suspect you're right that it is just a PN.

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's raining again today, but tomorrow I'll get her out of the shed and check it out for you.


----------



## 2ManyProjects (Apr 22, 2013)

Great, thanks for your help!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine read 2612587 on the right side and 261258? on the left. I suspect part #s, ours might be different due to different assembly plants? Mine was built in Kansas City.


----------



## 2ManyProjects (Apr 22, 2013)

Great, thanks for checking. They must be PN's since you have them on both sides and they're 1 number off. Not sure why ours are different. Maybe they used different PN's for LeMans since I assume the emblem holes are different. I think it is time for me to order the PHS docs to verify if this is really a GTO. 

Thanks


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I read this post a few days ago and I have run into this before, but I could not locate my file. An acquittance of mine used to operate a restoration shop in NC. He specialized in Pontiacs. He actually verified that the rear GTO quarters had a a part number stamped in the very location that you speak of and that when compared to the part number on a GTO, Lemans, or Tempest quarters the numbers were different. Only explanation that he could come up with is that the different part numbers reflected the left side, right side and configuration and number of hole stampings for the different rear quarter Badges. I made note of the numbers but unfortunately I could not locate them.


----------

